# Settle this dispute: spraying more than the yearly label max of herbicide



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I was talking to a friend and mentioned that I'm going to make another application of Celsius but could only do the low rate because of the yearly Max and having already did a high rate spray. He claims that it won't mess anything up or hurt the grass to do another high rate spray. I told him the label is the law.

Anything I can link him to prove to him that it will hurt things if you spray more than the yearly label rate?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Greendoc @jonthepain


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

In general, (aside from whatever might happen to the plants) it will incease the likelyhood of making its way into ground water, be detected in the water and be banned. May also start to build up in the soil, depending on the half life and mechanism of decay of the chemical. Most people consider that to be "hurting things." Thank your friend for his input and tell him you make your own decisions about chemical rates on your land.

For links, pull up any EPA file on an herbicide registration and let him read the extent of testing and the factors that go into allowing the application of chemicals to a residential lawn. His attitude contributes to why it has to be so careful - millions of homeowners who can be expected to ignore the labels, polluting the water and soil.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> In general, (aside from whatever might happen to the plants) it will incease the likelyhood of making its way into ground water, be detected in the water and be banned. May also start to build up in the soil, depending on the half life and mechanism of decay of the chemical. Most people consider that to be "hurting things." Thank your friend for his input and tell him you make your own decisions about chemical rates on your land.
> 
> For links, pull up any EPA file on an herbicide registration and let him read the extent of testing and the factors that go into allowing the application of chemicals to a residential lawn. His attitude contributes to why it has to be so careful - millions of homeowners who can be expected to ignore the labels, polluting the water and soil.


Can we have a "Like" button to use on great comments like this one? Thanks!


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Some herbicides are persistent in the soil. I can definitely imagine turf damage from exceeding yearly rates.

Dismiss, for instance, can have pre e effects when applied at high post concentrations. That is an example of persistence in the soil.

I was concerned when i first discovered this forum that you all recommend professional pesticides such as Celsius and dismiss to each other. I am required by law to take continuing ed to maintain my license. My records are subject to review at any time. The state requires that i be a good steward of the soil and the land that i am entrusted with.

No offense, but as i mentioned in another thread, it's homeowners that are the real threat to our soil.

Luckily you all have Greendoc and Grassfactor as mentors, as well as smart and dedicated men like Ware and dfw to steer the ship.

Ok off my soapbox. Gotta go spray some lawns.

JC


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Not to mention movement into your friend's ornamentals and trees.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, will tell him and all that. Let's just hope the low rate smokes this weird clover stuff I have going on in my yard kinda widespread.


Besides this stuff, celsius while expensive is so worth the money.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Probably Lespedeza. Too upright for spurge.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

jonthepain said:


> Probably Lespedeza. Too upright for spurge.


Which according to the label on cesilus only controls at the high rate...crap lol

Anything else I can spray with these high temps?

I could spot spray but it's scattered all around the yard.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Paint with roundup to control growth until fall comes and temps get lower, so you can apply a different selective herbicide then. That's what I suggest. Literally just get a throwaway paintbrush and hit a few of the biggest weeds every week with a low dose of glyphosate (might even go to the lower 18% as opposed to the 41%).

Not a good idea to exceed label rates. What will likely happen is your grass will thin out badly for several months. It will be hard to diagnose, and you might even think you had a disease, but in reality what is happening is the over-application of Celsius caused excess activity in your soil and killed off a lot of your grass. Not to mention it is a violation of federal law (which can be confirmed by soil testing) and could potentially contaminate groundwater.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I agree that simply painting on a bit of glypho is your best bet, like mentioned in The Bermuda Triangle.

Fear not, once you knock out most of the weeds, get a good pre-m layer down, and a healthy stand of grass, weeds really won't matter much anymore. Kinda makes that long weed ID thread look . . never mind.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Yes, I agree that simply painting on a bit of glypho is your best bet, like mentioned in The Bermuda Triangle.
> 
> Fear not, once you knock out most of the weeds, get a good pre-m layer down, and a healthy stand of grass, weeds really won't matter much anymore. Kinda makes that long weed ID thread look . . never mind.


I don't pray to the Bermuda bible. I'm an Old Testament man, particularly fond of Saint Augustine


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The triangle should work on the good saint too, and RU certainly will. But I was speaking to the OP about weed suppression. Once the weed pressure is down, things get easier. :thumbup:


----------

